# Longest anime series you ever seen



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

What is the longest anime serie that you have watched?

For me it would be detective conan with up til 586 episodes. Im also reading the manga which has TONS of chapters that is just text, text, text and text!

Currently on episode 583 since 584 has yet to air.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2010)

I am at episode 78 of conan, funny story.

I saw on wikipedia that there was an anime (sazae-san) with more than 2000 episodes (started in 1946)
I don't know if it still airs (I think they don't send something that old on an tv)


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have only watching two animes right now. Thats One Piece and Naruto.
Im only on something around 130 on Naruto, but on One Piece I'm on 462 (current).


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> I have only watching two animes right now. Thats One Piece and Naruto.
> Im only on something around 130 on Naruto, but on One Piece I'm on 462 (current).



The same as me then :3 Watched one piece since episode 1. Well to count in Naruto you have to count with the first series right?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 16, 2010)

1.) One Piece
2.) Naruto
3.) Bleach


----------



## marmon2 (Aug 16, 2010)

I like Pokemon. It has 655 episodes.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bleach, seen 60 eps but stopped. May pick up again but I know there's A LOT of episodes. After that it's Rurouni Kenshin which is like 95. Watched a few eps of Dragon Ball Z and GT here and there.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 16, 2010)

how can anyone forget Pokemon? it has almost 660 episodes as of announced (Until the final episode of Diamond and Pearl)


Here in the Philippines, we just finnished seeing Diamond and Pearl season 1. Hoping to see Battle Dimension (season 2)

Im also watching subbed episodes and it's now catching up with the season finale


----------



## Cyan (Aug 16, 2010)

The longest anime series I've watched is Doraemon (1787 episodes) !
But I've watched only 1 episode of that anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The biggest series from which I've watched all of the episodes is One piece. (with 350 episodes in 2 months the first time I watched it).


----------



## Kamiyama (Aug 16, 2010)

Crayon Shin-chan.

Shin-chan got now about 711 episodes and there's still coming. I just wish I can get first episodes better quality since I got older episodes that are extremely low quality .flv what are recorder from TV to VHS and then ripped from VHS to PC. But Shin-chan is still best series out there.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 16, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Crayon Shin-chan.
> 
> Shin-chan got now about 711 episodes and there's still coming. I just wish I can get first episodes better quality since I got older episodes that are extremely low quality .flv what are recorder from TV to VHS and then ripped from VHS to PC. But Shin-chan is still best series out there.


AH I REMEMBER THAT ONE! I watched atleast 200 episodes of it.

Pokemon.. yeah of course... Just that its not as interesting as Detective Conan and One Piece.


----------



## mameks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> The longest anime series I've watched is Doraemon (1787 episodes) !
> But I've watched only 1 episode of that anime


Doraemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously lolsworthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Definitely that


----------



## Crass (Aug 17, 2010)

DRAGON BALL Z!


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 17, 2010)

detective conan.
im almost to 160, probably more, i lost track. im still waiting for the huge gaps between the fansubs (last time i looked there was a ton of them missing from 200-360).


----------



## Am0s (Aug 17, 2010)

naruto seen the first uncut 220 episodes now on shippuden, I would like to try one piece but cant find any english dubbed episodes anywhere on usenet


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> detective conan.
> im almost to 160, probably more, i lost track. im still waiting for the huge gaps between the fansubs (last time i looked there was a ton of them missing from 200-360).


I dont think so because i remember a friend of mine watching the series around episode 180-300 with no issues of finding subs. I guess you just have a bad place to find them. For me since im on the newest episode i can just download it once it gets subbed :3

@Am0s : subbed>RAW>dubbed

Voice-over is a failure. Is like when french has to absolutely dub every single thing that comes in their country even if it means the lip will got out of synch and the video/movie will go from good to bad.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, you actually know my country's dubbing method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's plain horrible.

damn "french language conservative law" which forbid foreigner's language on media (TV, Radio).
Even themed channels (like manga channels) have to show more French anime than japanese one, so they just broadcast the same one continuously to fulfill the quota 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By chance, There's internet piracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ Am0s :
There might be a torrent with 340 first episodes + 7 movies, all very good quality (except first movie from 1998), with french/english soft subtitles, and few more languages (korean, arab, etc.) but not complete.
well, it's 150GB, you have to make the place for it first, but I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

Another reason why the episode from 200 to 350 i think is missing. About 60% was filler i believe and thus the fansubbers didn't want to waste time on them but they are fully subbed now for quite some time. The only thing left is will you piracy or watch it online having hard times finding new ones :3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 17, 2010)

Pokemon and Naruto


----------



## pitman (Aug 17, 2010)

I watched 156 of Naruto,
135 eps of One Piece,
70~ eps of Bleach,
80~ eps of Major (a baseball anime), 
110 eps of Legend Of the Galactic Heroes, 
70 eps of Monster,
209 eps of Chi's Sweet Home,
209 eps+ 5 movies of the Pretty Cure franchise,
276 eps of Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Rizsparky (Aug 17, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> DRAGON BALL Z!



DB Kai cuts out the fillers


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2010)

My general rule of thumb when it comes to anime-

is it "endless"?
- yes*, find something else to watch.
- no, carry on researching it to see if you want to watch it.


*exceptions made for things like gundam anime which have multiple timelines/universes and the franchise itself is long running but otherwise has distinct branches/series.

My logic- between filler episodes that have never been good (if based on a manga) or them being based around whizz bang special powers the endless quest to one up the previous storyline and/or show development invariably means it turns stupid.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 17, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> My general rule of thumb when it comes to anime-
> 
> is it "endless"?
> - yes*, find something else to watch.
> ...


Same for me. I can't get myself to watch endless animes anymore (except maybe Naruto, but I'm reading the manga now) :/

I usually prefer them to be max 24 episodes, usually. If it's a REALLY good anime, I could even extend up to 60, but not anything after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, longest anime I've ever seen is probably Dragon Ball Z (291 episodes).


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 17, 2010)

SD Gundam Force (51 episodes)


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 17, 2010)

Saint Seiya (114 episodes o the "classic" series + 31 from Hades saga and 5 movies)
Rurouni Kenshin (95 episodes + 6 OVAS and a movie)
Dragon Ball + Z + GT (153 + 291 + 64 episodes = 508 episodes, not counting the movies, beucause i didn't watch'em, which are 16 movies and 2 ovas)
Yuu Yuu Hakusho (112 episodes + 2 movies, but had never found the 6 ovas, Eizou Hakusho)

These are the longest animes i've watched (completely). I watched Pokémon, but only the up to the 4th or 5th season, beferoe my cable TV were cut.

And for whoever asked, Sazae-san is still beil broadcast.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I don't know if you could count these together but my longest ever seen if Naruto and Naruto Shippuden


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 17, 2010)

Pokemon (655 episodes, though I skipped like, 60+, so I'm not really sure, I guess a little bit below 600?, though it was really easy to watch an anime which I've been watching since I was like 7, so complete but ongoing, oh and 12 movies)
Yu-Gi-Oh: Duel Monsters (224 episodes, complete)
Yu-Gi-Oh: GX (180 episodes, complete)
Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's (122 episodes, complete and ongoing)
Detective Conan (313 episodes, there are a lot more but it was really hard to watch so much of those just on the internet, so I haven't watched it for quite a long time)
Hell Girl (78 episodes, fave anime ever, complete)
Cardcaptor Sakura (70 episodes, complete)
Tsubasa Chronicle (52 episodes, complete)
Mirmo De Pon! (172 episodes, complete)
Animal Yokochō (23 episodes, complete, it's for kids but it attracted me)
Powepuff Girls Z (don't laugh, it's a decent anime, 52 episodes, complete)
Shaman King (64 episodes, complete)

These are the ones I've completed or just watched a lot. I personally dislike Naruto and One Piece and Bleach. I dunno why.


----------



## Am0s (Aug 17, 2010)

I know alot of people say subbed is better than dubbed, I watch it mainly dubbed because stuff like naruto and other anime is for my kids, I dont use torrents although I would like ot but its too dodgy to do so :/


----------



## Raika (Aug 17, 2010)

One Piece episode 433
Bleach episode 241
Katekyo Hitman Reborn episode 197
Naruto Shippuuden episode 132

As you can see I haven't watched nakama, detergent and filler in ages. KHR ftw.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

KHR has looots of fillers. When they have fillers and fight is invovled i would imediately turn it off. I rather not have it look like bleach where each move wastes 5 min of the anime. I rather they develop or go in for comedy the whole anime filler episode


----------



## Cermage (Aug 17, 2010)

despite having watched a fair amount of series don't think i've ever seen all of an extended series. i think the longest would have to be the entirety of the original dragonball z. if you coun't franchises i think gundam and macross would be up there though. 

the only series that can pull of an endless number of episodes without getting overly retarded would be one piece. Oda has set it out so that the crew could still be sailing the grandline in 20 years time. or even finding Onepiece as early as the next island.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't watch them anymore (some I watched as a kid), but if Naruto, Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh (the motorcycle series one), and Bleach are still going on, then those are the longest series that just seem to drag on.


----------



## emigre (Aug 17, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> My general rule of thumb when it comes to anime-
> 
> is it "endless"?
> - yes*, find something else to watch.
> ...



This. The longest anime where I've watched every episode was Detective Academy Q at 45 episodes.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 17, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, the main group who subs it now has 33 more episodes to go accprdomg to their site. i need me a new external haha


----------



## tenkai (Aug 17, 2010)

lol currently im watching case closed(detective conan) i made it up to season 5 so far since i just started watching the series.i rent the tapes from the libery but they only have up to season 5


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Pokemon. Hands down Naruto doesn't even come close. Pokemon has 659+ episodes.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Pokemon. Hands down Naruto doesn't even come close. Pokemon has 659+ episodes.


Weeee *pets Catboy for joining the the thread

Even if pokemon wins in terms of episode it doesnt win in terms of quality in storyline over other series. Digimon atleast had a goal that actually ended. Pokemon.....When is the day that you will grow up Ash? or Hikaru i believe in japanese


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Even if pokemon wins in terms of episode it doesnt win in terms of quality in storyline over other series. Digimon atleast had a goal that actually ended. Pokemon.....When is the day that you will grow up Ash? or Hikaru i believe in japanese



Digimon didn't have a good story. At all. Even though it was aimed at a children's demographic any type of children's media should at least contain some type of complexity or humor that makes it tolerable to adults. All good cartoons usually have surprisingly deep characters and plots, anime should be no different.

All the anime I've watched is very short. Code Geass was two seasons and so was Darker Than Black, but both probably have under 40 episodes each. Not sure how many Blood+ and Death Note have but I should get around to finishing those. Shortest one I saw was Elfen Lied which was 13 episodes (but 13 awesome episodes).

Usually anything that gets hundreds of episodes is overly drawn out and is usually very corny. Just seeing some examples of super-lengthy anime most of them lack good plot or characters and is just ridiculous (not in a good way) fighting with little point.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 17, 2010)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



satoshi actually.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2010)

Longest (and one of the only real 'anime series' i've watched) is Inu Yasha.
Which is like 167 episodes, not counting The Last Act (which I haven't seen, since I refuse to watch things subbed unless I absolutely have to). Ain't that long, but it isn't short either.


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 18, 2010)

It has to be the Dragonball series for me.

508 episodes spanning across 16 seasons, with 18 movies and 4 specials. It has to be the longest anime series I seen.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 18, 2010)

vinneke23 said:
			
		

> I am at episode 78 of conan, funny story.
> 
> I saw on wikipedia that there was an anime (sazae-san) with more than 2000 episodes (started in 1946)
> I don't know if it still airs (I think they don't send something that old on an tv)



Checked that one for fun and in fact. It still airs on Fuji Television with up to 6345+ episodes! Thats ALOT! While Doraemon being in 2nd with a total of 1950 episodes and still on-going as Sazae-san. Damn don't they ever grow up? Like Detective Conan. One episode can last for 2 days in the anime time and it's been over 2 years already in the anime and conan is still the same old conan and ran has yet to even graduate!

EDIT : Link here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_anime...nimage-200909-0

Found out that if the anime serie anyhow changes name it will start to list them from episode 1 again.


----------



## mameks (Aug 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 22, 2010)

D.gray-man was pretty good. I hate open endings though so people who don't like it either.. Well should watch it anyway but don't get mad. (130 episodes)

There's also Yu-Gi-Oh Gaiden as a second place (116 episodes)


----------



## MadClaw (Aug 22, 2010)

all of Naruto and Naruto Shippuden, so like, 394 episodes


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 24, 2010)

Currently, the longest anime i have seen and still going is bleach. And then there was lots of dragon ball z when i was a kid, but i dont think that counts since i didn't watch every single episode in succession.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 24, 2010)

284 Episodes record thanks to bleach.
and for the fans, yes. The End is coming


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sailor Moon, and its 200 episodes of glory is the longest anime i've seen.

I've also seen the series twice through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it *feels* like 400 episodes.

edit: 200th post! YAY!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 27, 2010)

I loves Sailor Moon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loves Dragon Ball (all seasons) and finished few year ago which aired on TV2 (Malaysia) ago.


----------

